# Costco has Chimay Grande Reserve (Blue)



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

$8.99 a bottle. Not bad pricing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

I saw we had some in stock at our base shopette so I picked up a couple bottles, I've never had it


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

A store by me carries magnums. I've always wanted to buy one but there's no way I could drink it all lol


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Man I wish ours would carry it, the only corked n caged beer ours has is Brother Thelonias from North Coast Brewing and it is subpar and not worth ever revisiting. Chimay though, I'd buy every time I went.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Karl. This is one of my favorite beers, and @ $8.99 a bottle is $3-4 less than the stores. Time for a Costco run!


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

What is the flavor diff between the Red and the Blue ?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wildone said:


> What is the flavor diff between the Red and the Blue ?


Chimay Grande Reserve (Blue) | Beers | Beer Universe

Chimay Premiere (Red) | Beers | Beer Universe


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Wildone said:


> What is the flavor diff between the Red and the Blue ?


From wiki:

Chimay Rouge (Red), 7% abv. In the 75 cl bottle, it is known as Première. It is a dark brown colour and has a sweet, fruity aroma.

Chimay Bleue (Blue), 9% abv darker ale. In the 75 cl bottle, it is known as Grande Réserve. This copper-brown beer has a light creamy head and a slightly bitter taste. Considered to be the "classic" Chimay ale, it exhibits a considerable depth of fruity, peppery character.

Chimay Blanche (White), or Chimay Triple, 8% abv golden tripel. In the 75 cl bottle, it is known as Cinq Cents. This crisp beer bears a light orange colour, and is the most hopped and driest of the three.

Chimay Dorée (Golden), 4.8% abv ale, brewed from very similar ingredients as the Red, but paler and spiced differently. It is a patersbier, intended only to be drunk at the abbey or at the nearby inn Auberge de Poteaupré, which is associated with the abbey. The monks themselves drink this variety rather than the stronger three. The Dorée is not sold commercially and the rare bottles which make their way out are through unofficial sources. Even the brewery's own web site makes no mention of this variety.

My favorite is the white, FWIW.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

I enjoyed some last night with an AF 858 maduro, they paired very well together!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, time to make a run, may wait until after Friday though, the stores all seem crazy now.

best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, time to make a run, may wait until after Friday though, the stores all seem crazy now.
> 
> best regards, tony


I went out last night forgetaboutit it was crazy. But the women where spectacular! Every cloud truly does have a silver lining!


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

View attachment 63334
Scored some White and small bottles of Blue...


----------



## tra072011 (May 21, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

Tks again and pls keep posting.


----------



## tra072011 (May 21, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

Tks again and pls keep posting.


----------



## tra072011 (May 21, 2012)

Hi

You can find this info by using search box in the top of website with some keywords related before posting questions.


----------



## tra072011 (May 21, 2012)

Hi,

Good ideal, pls try to keep posting. I like this topic very much and I will digged this one. Tks again.


----------



## tra072011 (May 21, 2012)

Hi

This topic help me a lot in developing my project. I will contribute more when I finished it.


----------

